# CL score!Japan made 1985 GT PRO performer



## bikesnbuses (Jun 27, 2017)

This AM I bought a lot of 9 bicycles..And this was in the 9..
Missing some pieces and some rust in the chrome(AO bath time!) BUT it is mostly complete with NICE original decals!
Its been quite a while since Ive scored ANYTHING  so this made me feel good after a week of being sick..


----------

